# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  help with Spanish to Russian translation

## MasterAdmin

Помогите перевести эти фразы на русский. Спасибо! 
1. Chofer, por favor ap

----------


## Оля

1. Водитель, пожалуйста, поторопитесь, я опоздаю на самолет.
2. Ты сделал(а) хорошую работу, прибравшись у нас в доме.
3. Не говори мне, что принадлежишь другому.

----------


## radomir

La tercera frase creo que está mal traducida al ruso:
en español es "que tienes a otro", que creo que debería ser: "что у тебя другой", y en ruso se ha traducido por: "perteneces a otro". Claro que a estas alturas si la frase resultara ser un "casus belli", ya ha pasado tiempo para que se declare la guerra, se haga la guerra y se firme la paz.

----------

